
Eliminating Delays from systemd-journald, Part 2 - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/eliminating-journald-delays-part-2.html
======
JdeBP
Posted months after part 1 (discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11289406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11289406)),
but a scant few days after
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12563254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12563254)
. (-:

